# U he Diva - outputs question



## seaofwine (Sep 4, 2022)

Hello, forum,
I am new to Synths and need some advice on this one.
I am used to sample libraries in Kontakt and the outputs of every library I choose correspond to an audio track. 
Here, in a song of mine, I want multiple sounds of Diva and I don't know the proper way to manage it. 
I keep inserting the instrument (Diva VST3) on different midi channels that I create. So at a certain point, my system crashes.

Is it the proper way to do so or there is a multi-output function (Kontakt-type) that I miss?


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 4, 2022)

Kontakt is multitimbral. Diva is not. It only has the one pair of stereo outputs I believe.

Yes, if you need multiple sounds from Diva then the only way is more instances.

You will need to use the freeze function, or bounce down to audio and turn off the instance to avoid overloading your CPU. Diva is incredibly CPU intensive I believe.

Maybe try the "Multicore" button and see if that helps with the CPU hit?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 4, 2022)

Like @Zedcars says: just bounce to audio / freeze your synth tracks - like back in the day when you had one synth and wanted to multitrack several


----------



## JohnG (Sep 4, 2022)

@Zedcars is right. 

Diva is my favourite synth but it is quite demanding when set at its maximum resolution. You can dial that down considerably while composing, then dial it back up when you print each track.


----------



## Pier (Sep 4, 2022)

If Diva is too hard on your CPU another option is to lower the realtime quality, but put it on "divine" just when rendering.

These setting are called "accuracy" for realtime, and "Offline Accuracy" which is used when rendering/boucing/exporting.


----------



## seaofwine (Sep 5, 2022)

All the replies had been highly useful. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## PDehnig (Sep 8, 2022)

Pier said:


> If Diva is too hard on your CPU another option is to lower the realtime quality, but put it on "divine" just when rendering.
> 
> These setting are called "accuracy" for realtime, and "Offline Accuracy" which is used when rendering/boucing/exporting.


I'm fairly new to Diva and run into the same issues as the OP. Are these settings in Diva itself? Because I can't seem to find any type of quality settings within Diva.


----------



## Brian99 (Sep 8, 2022)

PDehnig said:


> I'm fairly new to Diva and run into the same issues as the OP. Are these settings in Diva itself? Because I can't seem to find any type of quality settings within Diva.



It's the accuracy setting on the main page.


----------



## seaofwine (Sep 8, 2022)

Brian99 said:


> It's the accuracy setting on the main page.


What's the difference we get once we lower this accuracy setting? I reckon the sound is getting poorer?


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 8, 2022)

I’m not so picky I always have Diva on the GREAT setting and it sounds wonderful to me!


----------



## PDehnig (Sep 8, 2022)

Brian99 said:


> It's the accuracy setting on the main page.


Much obliged 🙏



> What's the difference we get once we lower this accuracy setting? I reckon the sound is getting poorer?


From Diva's manual (https://uhedownloads-heckmannaudiogmb.netdna-ssl.com/manuals/plugins/diva/Diva-user-guide.pdf | Page 6)





If I understand it correctly you can set Accuracy to fast or even draft for the project, OfflineAcc to best and Diva will always render with highest Accuracy without having to worry about forgetting to set it back.


----------

